# Using GCC46 to compile Objective-C code



## maxenglander (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to figure out how to compile Objective-C code using GCC46 (lang/gcc46).

I have been developing a project in Objective-C, and have been having trouble sorting out the various toolchains.

I started off using the default FreeBSD 8.1 compiler (GCC 4.2.1). This compiles Objective-C code just fine.

When I try to compile anything ending in .m, I get the following error:
	
	



```
gcc46: error: conftest.m: Objective-C compiler not installed on this system
```

I can not find much useful on this issue via Google. 

Thanks,
Max


----------

